# 34 GTR TURBO,s S/H



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Having a clear out today .

4 x sets of good R34 GTR turbo,s no cracks in the exhaust housings

good for an up-grade on the cheap on a 32/33 GTR

£300 a pair.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

80 views no takers. these are now in the Rubbish skip.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

I spoke to Scott on Thursday morning and apparently paid for some so i hope i will be getting them


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

How can you go from £300 a pair... to throwing them in the bin ? Makes no sense...


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

need the space, so Hodgie has had a pair the others thrown in the bin. No one has even bid me on them so thrown them out.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Suppose im to late to bid then


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## Wildman (Oct 15, 2003)

*Doh!*

Bummer! I would've had a pair!  

Mark:
1) When does the bin man come past Abbey?
2) Have they now been rained on?

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

this morning.

didnt you want to pay £300 thou.

that was a good deal.

will be in the bin mans scrap heap now.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Abbey M/S said:


> this morning.
> 
> didnt you want to pay £300 thou.
> 
> ...


you should have just put "offers"

mook


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

He has to be winding us up .......Mark stop it .. it isnt funny...


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

LOL.offers. suppose that would mean £50-00 for a pair. dont think so. If you saw what I throw out you would all cry.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Any money is better than no money surely?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

not always. I give you £50-00 they say and then want to pay on a credit card, phone up in 2 years time and say are they still under warranty and we try to sue you if you say no.

all S/H bits have no warranty.


Any way been clearing out more stuff found 3 more sets!!!

1 of these sets have 34 elbows on them as well.

so if you still want some send me an e-mail to [email protected] with "sensible offers" and i will get back to you.

Hodgie I do you a good deal on your set when i send them out tomorrow.


Mark.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Abbey M/S said:


> Hodgie I do you a good deal on your set when i send them out tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Mark.


Cheers mate, 
i will book the car in soon to have them fitted.


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

what other bits have you got that may fit an R32?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

have not got any tuning bits i am afraid.

Got a couple of cars ready to be broken but all the tuning bits have gone all ready.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Mark,

Your dustman must have a pretty well modded dust cart by now!  

It certainly has 4 extra turbos on it now!


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

Does anything else need doing to a R33 to run these turbo's and bit more boost?

Already running one of your old style chips for Stage 1....


----------



## CRAIG RR (May 10, 2004)

Best thing to do would be nobody bid on anything then drop the bin man a good drink and get the bits off him


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Abbey M/S said:


> Any way been clearing out more stuff found 3 more sets!!!


what a surprise


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

whys that Pikey? just counted how many secondhand sets of 32/33 turbo,s we have 30 sets that is 60 turbo,s. 15 inlet manifolds, 12 sets of rocker covers, 30 std fuel rails, load sof water and oil pipes for the turbo,s , lot sof turbo piping i.e alloy twin turbo ones and rubber intercooler pipes, loads of flywheels 32/33 GTR (std) load sof secondhand rods and pistons , a pile of camshafts 32/33 and 34 ones this list is endless.

yeah the bin man has a full sorted 34.  

most of the stuff goes to the scrap metal dealers.

the trouble is the Secondhand stuff left is stuff you never sell.Normal stuff like tuning stuff,gearboxes,diffs,engines,seats door trims,brakes go really quickly your only left with the rubbish that is why I have a throw out ever so often.

Not being horrible but space is money , we have a huge amount of new stock always arriving and need all the space we can get.

Mark


----------



## roguejackal (Jul 10, 2004)

iv only just noticed this post so im really pi**ed off now


----------



## BONO (Dec 27, 2003)

Hey Mark
I hope 2 of the 34 Turbo's were not mine I asked for them back
Bono. (Pete)


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Mark,

How much for a rocker covers?
Any from R34's?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Bono,

yours are in the back off your car. so dont worry.

Scott

dont think I have any 34 rocker covers, will have a look tomoz thou.

Mark


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Abbey M/S said:


> 60 turbo,s. 15 inlet manifolds, 12 sets of rocker covers, 30 std fuel rails, load sof water and oil pipes for the turbo,s , lot sof turbo piping i.e alloy twin turbo ones and rubber intercooler pipes, loads of flywheels 32/33 GTR (std) load sof secondhand rods and pistons , a pile of camshafts


  

Im sorry for my comment, was a little cynical  

I will be running a camshaft that you sold me last year for the price of postage, and I was well-grateful for that, but now I understand why you were able to do it for that - simply to get it out of your way.


----------



## mad mark (Nov 12, 2003)

*Hello, long shot*

any R33 gts-t cam covers in good nick, mine are looking really shabby and would buy a set to refurb.

thanks
mark


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

No 33 GTS cam covers . sorry

Mark


----------



## drewby (Jan 15, 2004)

*pm*

hi mark at Abbey ms, sent you a pm could you take a look please, cheers. D


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Space is money. no doubt.

but

demand can outstrip supply on some bits.

why not get someone to whack each bit on ebay, no reserve, flat postage fee of say £12 and see what can be raised. 

even if you only make a few quid, it'll pay for your christmas drink, or could go to charideeee


----------

